# NISMO Festival Pics



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Just a few. Didn't get that many due to the crappy weather - it snowed! 

I'm sure Dino and the others managed to get many more (better!) ones. It was a good day, great assortment of cars both old and new. Was nice (and rare) to see 6 or so 400R's all parked up and then watch them do a few laps around the circuit at a speed slow enough to drive miss daisy...

one of them, a white 400R passed me on the way home! 


enjoy...



























































































Drift Xtreme Show


































































Zero R


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

and a couple more:


400R's parked up...couldn't get them all in shot!



















And one for the old, old, skool fans!










And my lads in front of a Z tune...










They had a great time, despite it being very cold....there were loads of stalls selling toy cars, models etc and they each went home with a few extra skylines for their collection....

as did I


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Top man. Thanks for the pics, for those of us who missed a great event it seems to be!!!!

Theres always next year!!! Thanks again


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

that is superb,i so want to be there!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice pics Dave.
The white KPGC10 is awesome, and your boys look cute.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

wow Dave .. great pics .. nice to see Tanaka, Kuma, Kazama driving .. was that Miki in the ORC 350z ? ... 

must have been amazing to see so many 400/270r's all in the same place !!!! 

Which track was it at Dave ?? 

is this kind of event worth filming do you think ?? 

Steve


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice pix Dave. What a bummer it started snowing....80% of the people left and they cancelled every decent event so I took off early! Bit of a flop really but who would have expected snow!!


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

*drools over the incredible sexy S15 R-Tune Proto, the R34 Z-Tune, and the 270R*

Absolutely Beautiful dude. I would give a major organ to take a ride in one of those.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great pictures Dave - well done.
Nice to meet you and your family.
We all bailed out about 3:30 but traffic back to Tokyo was stunningly bad - 30KM traffic jam on the Tomei - got back to Shinagawa about 7.  

It was worth going but the weather destroyed the afternoon completely - the exhibitors, tuners and organisers must be gutted to have spent so much and then had to do slow laps behind the pace car. Some stands also got blown away overnight apparently too!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep traffic on the Tomei was crazy...got off on 246 stright away to find an even more packed road! Rejoined the Tomei after that but didn't get home until 9 pm!!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

I thought of going up on the bike, but took one look at the Sky in the morning and chickened out!!

Nice pics anyway. 

Steve, it's definitely worth videoing, it's an awesome event.

Hopefully next year, then...  

Miguel.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

brooksie said:


> is this kind of event worth filming do you think ??
> Steve


Yes please Steve


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Very nice pics, Dave! Thanks for sharing!

Were the Z-tune customer cars or nismo´s? Do you have any info on how many are sold?

/Perra


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Awsome pics.Thanks for sharing Dave.. 
Damm those 400Rs are gorgeous.:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Perra said:


> Very nice pics, Dave! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Were the Z-tune customer cars or nismo´s? Do you have any info on how many are sold?
> 
> /Perra


Only one was a Nismo car (001...the one I drove). It was ready for the GTR tuner race with the lovely Bridgestone Re55S semi's on but never got to race! BTW I think there are a couple of unsold ones


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Stunning pics Dave, thanks for putting them up.... Would love to go back there sometime soon... Once just wasn't enough! :smokin:


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Exellent pics.

Didn`t they have any Group C cars this time?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes they went out along with the GT cars. They drove at 80 km/h behind the pace car...was boring as hell...could hardly hear the engines!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

DCD said:


> Only one was a Nismo car (001...the one I drove). BTW I think there are a couple of unsold ones



Thanks Dino. Does that mean that they´ll build 20 + the one they have(001)?? 

Anyway, I´m off to buy a lotteryticket. 

/P


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Cool pics Dave


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great to see you again (and the family) after so long, Demon Dave. Cheers for the pix.

Cya O!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

wow awesome pics mate

thanks


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Gorgeous pics... 

Got any pics of the boys out there....missing Fuggles!!


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Brilliant shots mate.....those drifters look like there going to hit each other


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice pics - Love the 400Rs.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*001*

nice ,theye still got the ztune 001 , i know were the rtune 001 is hanging out


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I think Shin said there was 16-18 Z-Tunes sold


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^ He said 14 so far built, not 20 yet.
Well, we got to see 3 of the 14 made so far
at the NISMO Fest alone. What a treat!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

hyrev said:


> ^^ He said 14 so far built, not 20 yet.
> Well, we got to see 3 of the 14 made so far
> at the NISMO Fest alone. What a treat!


Don't rub it in too much!!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

hyrev said:


> ^^ He said 14 so far built, not 20 yet.
> Well, we got to see 3 of the 14 made so far
> at the NISMO Fest alone. What a treat!


 Carry on like that, and you'll never see a calendar


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for sharing!!
It seems to be a great event.


----------

